# 정확하서서?



## wide12

While I was watching a korean show, this sentence was said:

발음이 정확하서서

What does 서서 means? He is talking about the other woman, saying that looks up to her because of her pronunciation.

 I recorded the sentence and uploaded it here, in case it is needed,since I have a feeling that tells me that he is pronouncing it wrongly.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vpFotuN3qtMWnJjGF


----------



## terredepomme

발음이 정확하*셔*서
Es el 존댓말 de 발음이 정확해서.
Porque a su pronunciación es correcta...


----------



## alice313

LOL
I know this voice, and you'd better not practice korean with his pronunciation.
Because he's a little famous for his bad pronunciation. ; )


----------



## wide12

alice313 said:


> LOL
> I know this voice, and you'd better not practice korean with his pronunciation.
> Because he's a little famous for his bad pronunciation. ; )



hahahaha, yeah, but he cracks me up.


----------

